# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista al gran René Lavand

## Goya Diego

*¡¡No os perdáis la reciente entrevista realizada por Gidatu.tv al gran René Lavand en la Catedral de Santa María de Vitoria-Gasteiz!!*

http://gidatu.tv/permalink/asset/18a...c-3aa4ca597b17

----------


## alvarovilla

pedazo de entrevista si señor! Muchas gracias!

----------


## ignoto

Pero no hacía falta ponerla en tantos foros. Con una vez, basta.

----------


## Goya Diego

Gracias! Me alegro mucho de que os gustara! Si os meteis en Gidatu.tv podéis ver el saludo de René a la televisión, que encanto de hombre!

----------


## eLemen7

Muy buena la entrevista y que grande es René.

----------

